# Discussion of Bug: L270: Timers not firing



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

On Friday night I had the following timers:

weekly 8:00- 08:30pm sat channel (LIL PBS)
one time 8:00- 10:00pm OTA channel (KOVR) 13-1
one time 9:00- 11:00pm sat channel (LIL CBS)
weekly 10:00- 11:00pm sat channel (SciFi)

All timers had default pads. The unit was in standby. The 10pm weekly SciFi timer did not fire. It seems that the 921 still has problems with consecutive timers.

Saturday morning I set 4 one-time timers as follows:

one time 8:00- 8:30am OTA channel 40-1
one time 8:00- 8:30am sat channel (LIL Fox)
one time 8:30- 9:00am OTA channel 10-1
one time 8:30- 9:00am sat channel (LIL Abc)

All timers had default pads. The unit was in standby. All four timers fired and recorded ok.

I think there is a problem with switching from the OTA tuner to a sat tuner while the other sat tuner is in the middle of a recording.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

I had this problem over the last 3 releases, but on L270 its unique.

I have 3 of 4 M-F timers firing Sunday night. None of the weekly, daily or 1 time timers fired early. 1 M-F also did not fire early.

Has anyone had the problem on the same day each week.

FYI: I have deleted all timers, recreated them - no change. After this I deleted just the timers that fire early and recreated them as well - no change.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Default pads will not apply with back-to-back recordings. They will explicitly be changed to 0 minutes.

The more serious problem is having 2 recordings fire at the same time including padding, if applicable. There has a high failure rate for at least one of the recordings. This problem has existed for my near year of 921 use.

I try to stagger them. I will go through the timer list and if two have the same pads and start times, I will change the pads on one. Simultaneous endings have not been a problem.

-Ken


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I use back to back and simultaneous timers all the time and have never had a timer fail to fire, it would be interesting to have a poll to see h0w many are affected, it doesn't seem to be wide spread.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

KKlare said:


> Default pads will not apply with back-to-back recordings. They will explicitly be changed to 0 minutes.


You know, I swear that's how my 921 *used* to work, but for a while now, it records both shows with pads. For example, I record SG-1 / Atlantis / BattleStar on SCIFI Friday night. At the end of SG-1, if you don't stop it, you get the start of Atlantis. Then, the next PVR item is Atlantis, with the end of SG-1 on it.

Once (so far), these recorded a day early (a few week ago) and then again at the right time.

///[email protected]


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

This simultaneous recording problem just appeared for me after 270. It never use to be a problem.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

I never had problems until 270. Now I am constantly getting timers firing 24 hours in advance and/or not firing at all. but there's no rhyme or reason that I can find. Somedays it works OK, and other days it is totally FU'd. Have deleted and restored all timers after resets multiple times. All might be well for a week or so, but then it starts screwing up all over again.
This is REALLY not acceptable and a MAJOR bug!

Gary


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I had the "day early" bug show up for the first time on Sunday night. It recorded an OTA FOX show on Sunday night instead of Monday night. Then, on Monday night, it recorded an FX (sat) show that was supposed to record Tuesday. I re-input all the timers and rebooted Tuesday night, and so far, so good. I'm going to reboot every night, now, when I turn off the 921 at bedtime.

Mark or Allen, are we really going to get another software update, and will it include anything useful (as opposed to Dish Home)?

Brad


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I had day early bug show up on Sunday of this week.

Damn annoying.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Meanwhile, my "Nightline tries to record Sunday night" bug has not occurred the past two weeks. Go figure...


----------



## revenson (Feb 1, 2003)

Curmudgeon said:


> I never had problems until 270. Now I am constantly getting timers firing 24 hours in advance and/or not firing at all. but there's no rhyme or reason that I can find. Somedays it works OK, and other days it is totally FU'd. Have deleted and restored all timers after resets multiple times. All might be well for a week or so, but then it starts screwing up all over again.
> This is REALLY not acceptable and a MAJOR bug!
> 
> Gary


I have had the same thing and completely agree with you!


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The timmer issue exists on the 721 as well. It just happens less often on the 721 than it does on the 921, it also isn't catastrophic on the 721 because it doesn't have to deal with HD tuners.


----------

